# Late Report 8/19-20 Tuna Hunting



## ateupwitit

Left billy goat hole friday evening bout 4:30 headed to the Deepwater Nautilus in search of tuna, made a brief stop to fill the livewell with 6" hardtails. Upon arrival we drop down and bam fish on after a gruesome 2 hour fight first fish on deck 106lbs bigeye the fish were rather deep. We saw some other PFF guys out there. This trip was a friggin blast, one for the books: slick water, plenty of fish and cold ones but unfortunately the hardtails suffered severe losses!

We continued this assault for 10 hours fighting fish the whole time in some, shape, form or fashion. We threw in the towel for lack a fishbox space the 700qt was maxed out!

We ended the trip with 1 yft, 6 bigeye tuna ranging from 106 to 88lbs except for the little fella and seemingly the bigeye fight a lil harder and yft but I don't know they all fight pretty darn hard.


----------



## MrFish

Good deal!! That's a nice load of fish.


----------



## gator7_5

I've had bluefin and yellowfin. How does bigeye compare?


----------



## ateupwitit

Fight or taste, they all taste good to me like yft best but never had blue


----------



## cobe killer

nice report and thats a lotta tuna!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Head Kned

gator7_5 said:


> I've had bluefin and yellowfin. How does bigeye compare?


Some say bigeye is close to Bluefin. We pulled some off that rig 2 weeks ago and they taste mighty good. I think a little better than YFT.


----------



## skindeep

If the bigeye did indeed weigh 106 lbs and if you left BGH then you probably ate the AL state record. I was at DW Nautilus Friday night and watched "Queen Callie" catch the new state record at 102.4 lbs. It was certified Sunday morning.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

skindeep said:


> If the bigeye did indeed weigh 106 lbs and if you left BGH then you probably ate the AL state record. I was at DW Nautilus Friday night and watched "Queen Callie" catch the new state record at 102.4 lbs. It was certified Sunday morning.


Hope it was good, lol


----------



## MSViking

Wow! Outstanding job! It certainly looks like DWN was the place to be! 

Robert


----------



## sykomommie

Awsome catch and report. Congrats


----------



## RollTider

Thanks for the report and nice pics!

I have a few questions... Yall catch these fish live baiting? If so, did you drop them down with downriggers? When were most of these fish caught?


----------



## ateupwitit

RollTider said:


> Thanks for the report and nice pics!
> 
> I have a few questions... Yall catch these fish live baiting? 6" hardtails If so, did you drop them down with downriggers? no downriggers using a regular "snapper" rig with about 15' section of flouro dropping down to about 300'-400' When were most of these fish caught? midnight til bout 7am


snapper rig = weight swivel flourocarbon with circle hooks


----------



## ateupwitit

didn't have a clue that it was a record fish, we broke lines and pulled hooks on several so maybe another record lurks down there...................


----------



## Head Kned

ateupwitit said:


> didn't have a clue that it was a record fish, we broke lines and pulled hooks on several so maybe another record lurks down there...................


The FL record is 140. We weighed one off that rig that was an even 100.


----------



## RollTider

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## doradohunter

We wanted to strangle yall for choking us out with that wonderful odor of steaks grilling on the boat. Sorry if we got in the way a few times. We finally pulled a coouple off there ourselves.


----------



## doradohunter

Might not have been yall. I was there saturday night.


----------



## Diesel

Glad to see someone took my advice... and found success, Paul and I posted about the DWN the last week of July... the fish have been there. Sometimes hiding deep. The DWN is one of the Rigs we move. The others are the Noble Driller and the Noble Jim Thompson. The NJT is too far to the west right now, but if someone wants the new location for the Driller let me know, it is in range. We are always out here PM us if you want reports.


----------



## Bow Down

doradohunter said:


> We wanted to strangle yall for choking us out with that wonderful odor of steaks grilling on the boat. Sorry if we got in the way a few times. We finally pulled a coouple off there ourselves.


LOL....That was us with the steaks and they were great when we finally got to eat them (I think i got to eat mine at 11pm...) I saw yall hooked into a nice one before we left to go take a nap, did you end up landing it you floated off pretty far... I think we both did a good job staying out of each others way when hooked up no problems here!! Looked like the little one on the boat was having fun with the blackfin. here is our report..what did ya'll end up with?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/bow-down-tuna-trip-95953/


----------



## doradohunter

We did land it, that was me on the rod. Took an hour but we finally landed it. The second one was right after we got back to the rig. That scarab had two little fish boxes and those two big eyes filled them up. So we headed in after two. One fish went 98lbs, the other 99 at zekes


----------



## Bow Down

doradohunter said:


> We did land it, that was me on the rod. Took an hour but we finally landed it. The second one was right after we got back to the rig. That scarab had two little fish boxes and those two big eyes filled them up. So we headed in after two. One fish went 98lbs, the other 99 at zekes


Thats awesome!! the bite was on there, we stopped trying to catch them also because we had no more room, but we stuck around for the morning to try for a bill or maybe a hoo we could stuff in there... but no luck.. I think we have seen you at ram powell earlier in the year and im sure we will see you again.


----------



## doradohunter

You will probably see me out there again but not in that boat. He is buying a 38 Fountain. That trip sold him on a better boat.


----------



## Bow Down

doradohunter said:


> You will probably see me out there again but not in that boat. He is buying a 38 Fountain. That trip sold him on a better boat.


 
I gotcha, Fountains are good boats but it would be hard for me to buy one right now when he could find a relatively new contender or yellowfin at great prices right now.Didnt they file for bankruptcy and now reggie has a new company out....who owns fountain now? I cant quite remember the whole story...


----------



## doradohunter

Lets start a new thread on that,Sorry for the derail!


----------

